# affiche des photos par ordre



## minedecrayon (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

sur l'iPad, dans l'application photo, je souhaite afficher les photos dans un certain ordre.

sur le mac,
je nomme donc mes fichiers : 01.jpg, 02.jpg, 02.jpg etc.

mais lorsque je suis sur l'iPad, dans l'application photo, les photos s'affiche par... date de modification.

quelqu'un sait il comment faire pour que je puisse afficher les photos par ordre alphabétique ? 

merci.

Minh


----------



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Utilises tu iPhoto sur ton Mac ? 

Car normalement, sur l'iPad les photos apparaissent dans le même ordre que sur iPhoto (qui de base les importe dans l'ordre alphanumérique).


----------



## minedecrayon (3 Mars 2011)

non, je n'utilise pas iPhoto. Mais Aperture.


----------



## minedecrayon (3 Mars 2011)

je viens de faire des test. on ne peut gérer l'ordre d'affichage des images que si on synchronises des albums photos via iPhoto !!!

deg.


----------

